# Alguien tiene circuito distorsion marshall jackhamer?



## Mostdistortion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hola a todos 
Soy nuevo en el foro y queria saber si alguien tiene el circuito del nuevo pedal de marshall, el "jackhammer" o algun otro circuito de distorsion metal-trash, me canse buscando en internet  :x y me parece que alguien lo tenía en una página en inglés y ni siquiera lo entiendo bien (al inglés)
desde ya muchas gracias.

PD: Si alguien los necesita, tengo todos los circuitos de pedales de distorsion marshall de la serie de 199x


----------



## anko (Sep 12, 2007)

hola, mira yo tengo este diagrama que encontre en la web hace algun tiempo, nunca lo he armado asique no sabria decirte si tiene algun error o no, espero que te ayude

salu2


----------



## Dano (Sep 12, 2007)

Le faltan los tamaños de las bobinas :S

Saludos


----------



## anko (Sep 12, 2007)

sip, no pude encontrar los datos, solo esa imagen con el diagrama, quisa se puedan omitir las bobinas, demas que funciona igual

salu2


----------



## gatteen (Sep 12, 2007)

hola..!!
mira, yo tambien ando con la idea de crear una distorsion, y me encontre esta pagina que esta muy buena, tiene cualquier tipo de distorsion o efecto para guitarras y bajos que te puedas imaginar y vienen separados por grado de dificultad...
por favor, si te sirve hazmelo saber..
saludos!

http://www.tonepad.com/


----------



## Mostdistortion (Sep 12, 2007)

si queres te doy muchas mas paginas, como notepad, gracias igual por tu respuesta y si te puedo ayudar, mejor.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Sep 13, 2007)

Gracias anko!
por casualidad no sabras de que pagina es?
guitar.ru?
No importa si esta probado o no, yo lo voy a probar.


----------



## anko (Sep 20, 2007)

nop, este lo tenia hace tiempo, tengo carpetas llenas de diagramas que bajo d ela internet.

en todo caso tambien tengo el del "sherdmaster" de marshall y te digo que son bastante parecidos, claramente el jackhammer es mas complejo porque trae 2 tipos de ganancia, pero en lo que es la etapa de tonos y el countor son muy similares, el shermaster lo arme y funciono, por eso creo que este tambien funciona, y que las bobinas no son criticas para el funcionamiento, aunque sin ellas nunca sonara como uno autentico.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Sep 22, 2007)

ya lo encontre! esta en
http://diystompboxes.com/pedals/schems/
pero no dice nada, no importa cuando lo termine les cuenta que tal suena sin bobinas y despues encontre en otro foro que tienen un PDF, me voy a registrar y haber si tiene las bobinas.


----------



## aaompy (Nov 19, 2007)

buenas a todos, hace muy poco me di cuenta de esto de armar los circuitos de pedales de efectos, sera que funcionan igual a los que compran? porque si es asi, la cantidad de dinero que nos ahorramos, no es cierto? no es dificil hacer, no?


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 24, 2007)

Por lo general la diferencia no se nota....... pero la marca de los capacitores y su tipo influyen un poco, aunque nadie podría asegurar si es legítimo o no sin verlo.
Debes tener en cuenta que circuitos como chorus ó flanger, son bastante complicados y aveces causan muchos dolores de cabeza...........
principalmente si son Boss o Yamaha!
Buscá el esquema de lo querás hacer y ahí evaluálo, una de ésas te conviene comprarlo,  una de esas no, si queres te doy direcciones de circuitos.


----------



## Dano (Nov 24, 2007)

La dificultad de una persona en armar un circuito estará dada por la misma y su conocimiento...

Talves para algunos sea dificil, para otros facil... Todo es relativo.

Saludos


----------



## aaompy (Nov 26, 2007)

muchisimas gracias amigo, te agredeceria si me pasas algunas paginas que contengan circuitos, me parecio un circuito facil el del marshall guv'nor, me fui a comprar los instrumentos hoy en el centro, pero me encontre con un gran problemon, no hay por ningun lado el TL072, y no se que hacer, que podria hacer? otra pregunta, para tener un circuito de buena calidad de que depende? de los capacitores buenos?


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 26, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> La dificultad de una persona en armar un circuito estará dada por la misma y su conocimiento...
> 
> Talves para algunos sea dificil, para otros facil... Todo es relativo.


Tiene razón, gracias por la aclaración (debe ser que me dejé llevar por lo que se dice en otros sitios)
Perdón por la obnubilación.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 26, 2007)

Una pequeña pregunta... ¿Como te gusta la distorsión? ¿suave o fuerte?
En caso de suave esta bien hacer el guv'nor, sino, con un poco mas de distorsión y sustain, podés hacer el drivemaster, para el cual tendrías que cambiar uno pocos componentes , una pista y el pot. de "level"
Acá, algunas páginas:

http://www.tonepad.com/projects.asp?projectType=FX
(supongo que de acá sacaste el guv'nor) tiene circuitos que podes ordenar por dificultad, tipo (distorsión, chorus) y la mayoría cuenta con PCB.

http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=section&id=6&Itemid=26
acá estan seleccionados por tipo, tiene todos PCB

http://www.schematicheaven.com/effects.htm
ordenados por tipo, no tienen PCB

http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/tom/schematics.htm
ordenados por tipo, creo que pocos tienen PCB

http://www.flatearthguitars.com/Guitar_Schematics.html
circuitos de guitarra y pedales

http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/Mapa.htm
¡como no podía faltar la web de pisotones! la única totalmente explicada en español


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 26, 2007)

aaompy dijo:
			
		

> pero me encontre con un gran problemon, no hay por ningun lado el TL072, y no se que hacer, que podria hacer?


Se púede reemplazar por un tlo62, pero no te aseguro que suene igual, en Argentina es fácil conseguirlos (es plaga) )y creí que asi era en todos lados, no sé de donde sos pero buscalo que tiene que haber.


			
				aaompy dijo:
			
		

> otra pregunta, para tener un circuito de buena calidad de que depende? de los capacitores buenos


En parte, pero no se nota (tampoco creo que consigas mas de lo que te puedan vender) también depende del tipo, en lo posible, del que pida el circuito (ej: lleva 100nf cerámico y pones poliéster) pero tampoco se nota (así que no te precoupes), yo te díria que si lo que querés es armar tu primera distorsión pongas mas o menos lo que lleve (hace un esfuerzo intermedio). Para mi primera distorsion (un guv'nor también) yo puse todos componentes "reciclados" y aún asi era un auténtico marshall, la calidad, es del circuito principalmente.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 27, 2007)

aaompy, leí que el tlo72 se puede reemplazar por el MC1458, NE5532, JRC4558/4559
Saludos


----------



## aaompy (Nov 28, 2007)

gracias amigo por tu respuesta, ya consegui jrc2558, probe el circuito en el protoboard pero todavia no me funciona, no se cual puede ser el problema, puse asi mismo como esta en el circuito del guvnor de la pagina de tonepad. gracias


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 28, 2007)

El integrado de recambio es "jrc4558" no "jrc2558" fijate tu código.
Para ver si anda sin hacer mucho lío (lo digo porque decís del protoboard) cuando conectes la fuente pone todos los potenciómetros al máximo y toca el cable que sería la entrada de señal y tenés que ver como prenden los led's, si lo alimentas con 9v, prenden un poco menos que si lo alimentaras con 12v (se puede hacer sin problemas).
Si lo alimentas con 12v acordate que es solo para probarlo, porque aunque no se va a quemar, (el TL071 se banca 18v) tiene menos distorsión el circuito.
Tambien tendrías que evaluar tus conocimientos y experencias en electrónica, aveces conviene hacer una buena placa para evitar posibles falsos contactos....


----------



## aaompy (Nov 28, 2007)

uy, me equivoque, si tengo el JRC4558 como dijiste, solo me equivoque al digitar, voy a hacer lo que dijiste entonces amigo, te aviso las novedades, muchas gracias


----------



## zamurai (Nov 28, 2007)

Gracias pocoexperto por tu aporte me ayuda mucho


----------



## tonygtguitar (Oct 11, 2008)

por lo que veo todavia no habeis encontrado el montaje del jackhammer,
yo aconsejo a todos o bien montaros el dr boogie o el shredmaster que son pedales de mas calidad que el jackhammer
por cierto,tengo yo en mi casa TL072 pa echar a los marranos


----------



## hardrockero777 (Mar 3, 2020)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> ya lo encontre! esta en
> Index of /pedals/schems
> pero no dice nada, no importa cuando lo termine les cuenta que tal suena sin bobinas y despues encontre en otro foro que tienen un PDF, me voy a registrar y haber si tiene las bobinas.



Tampoco tiene el dato de las bobinas, pero muchas gracias


----------

